# Two Spot



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Normally very quiet, talking a lot today. Bagged up but not strutted, in stall. A little bit of goo a bit ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo , good luck :applaud::thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

9:45 bubble. 9:50 a buck kid. Gotta go back out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Anything else?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She has about 2 feet of red tissue with chunks hanging but no cotyledons on it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has she dropped it ? How is she doing , how are the babies Nancy ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura, as of an hour ago she still hadn't dropped it but it is hanging by a thin thread.
The single guy is doing great. He be a bruiser.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad baby is well  Its like waiting for paint to dry , isn't it ? lol.
It drove me nuts cause i wanted to clean it up right away and it seems like it took forever for my last doe to drop it. 
How is she otherwise ?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad you got a healthy kid


----------

